# Gas Edgers - gonna cut it ? (all puns intended)



## cnice_37 (May 29, 2013)

I've owned my home for a little over 6 years now, and have never done more than the hand edging around trees avoiding the largest bed and the long beds along the hedges on each side of the property.

So its come time for me to get on it. I will need to cut into the sod to get a nice clean edge, so was considering renting (or buying if the price was right) a gas edger. One of those little 3.5hp / 3 or 4 wheel deals you push along the way with the vertical blade. I've got about 300 ft to do. 

Anyone have experience with these things? I'm not talking about using a trimmer to clean up an edge, I'm cutting into sod and don't want to waste my time or money.

Thanks


----------

